# What chem to use on weeds



## medic75 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello everyone.
I am having a problem with millet in my newly seeded this spring pasture. Not sure what to spray on it cause of the blend i put on.
55% hybrid brome
20%green leaf pubescent wheatgrass
15% ameristand alfalfa
10%tall fescue
In all honestly i think there is a lot more alfalfa or just got a good catch of that.
I put pardon on in early growth but that is for broadleaf only. Any help with this problem would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you..


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know if I would spray it. Thinking that I would cut it. Makes good feed. Mike


----------

